# 1080p vs 1080i (720p) -- Is 1080p worth it?



## Nick

*"Unless you are into video editing, or extreme graphic computer use,
1080p does hardly anything at all except hit you in the pocket book!"*



> Review by William Becker,
> LCD TV Buying Guide
> 
> _The question I am most frequently asked about this resolution comparison is, "Should I get 1080p resolution in my LCD Television?" There are a few obvious questions I ask in response:
> 
> * What size is the TV?
> * Are you using it for professional editing?
> * Do you have a Sony Playstation 3 or XBox 360 for gaming (both consoles have 1080p games and the PS3 is also a Blu Ray player)?
> * Do you have a Sony Blu Ray DVD player?
> 
> Generally, the answer to the above questions is, "no" and the answer to whether or not the consumer should get a 1080p display is usually no as well. It's just not worth the extra $$. Here's why..._


 More @ http://www.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/lcdtv/1080p-vs-720p.html


----------



## HIPAR

It won't be too long before the argument is moot. Most of sets at the local Best Buy that are 32 in or bigger are 1080p models. I haven't seen anything smaller than 32 in with more than 768 rows of pixels. That's probably due to manufacturing limitations governing smaller screens.

--- CHAS


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, the article was obsolete before written.


----------



## ebaltz

As a reminder, the only way you will see 1080p is from a Blu-ray movie (or your own 1080p recording) or a 1080p video game. There are NO broadcast/cable/sat channels that broadcast in 1080p. So the question is probably better stated, do you own a blu-ray player or PS3? If yes, then you may want 1080p, if not, there is nothing you can see in 1080p.


----------



## spartanstew

Most of my relatives come to me for audio/video advice.

The last 4 or 5 that I've spoken to have all purchased 720p sets, on my recommendation. I fully agree with that author. Basically, if you're not going to be getting a blu-ray, there's no need for 1080p. And even if you are getting a blu-ray, the distance screen size equation has to be correct.


----------



## P Smith

I would say it is not that modern advises you are doing; sort 2 years old, from past , umm.


----------



## Tom Robertson

spartanstew said:


> Most of my relatives come to me for audio/video advice.
> 
> The last 4 or 5 that I've spoken to have all purchased 720p sets, on my recommendation. I fully agree with that author. Basically, if you're not going to be getting a blu-ray, there's no need for 1080p. And even if you are getting a blu-ray, the distance screen size equation has to be correct.


Remember, resolution is part of the distance:screen size equation. My goal is a screen that mostly fills my visual range and looks GREAT! (normally sit in row 3-6 in a theatre depending on the size of the "parking" lot between screen and row 1.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew

Tom Robertson said:


> Remember, resolution is part of the distance:screen size equation. My goal is a screen that mostly fills my visual range and looks GREAT! (normally sit in row 3-6 in a theatre depending on the size of the "parking" lot between screen and row 1.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Absolutely resolution is a part of it (hence the 720p/1080p discussion). The screen size vs. seating distance equation can dictate resolution. Sorry if I implied otherwise.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Wasn't sure if you were or weren't. Glad we're on the same page. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Cholly

ebaltz said:


> As a reminder, the only way you will see 1080p is from a Blu-ray movie (or your own 1080p recording) or a 1080p video game. There are NO broadcast/cable/sat channels that broadcast in 1080p. So the question is probably better stated, do you own a blu-ray player or PS3? If yes, then you may want 1080p, if not, there is nothing you can see in 1080p.


+1


----------



## Tom Robertson

There will be a couple other ways to see 1080p. XstreamHD, delivering content via satellite, will be 1080p for most content.

Also some internet downloads are/will be 1080p as well.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bidger

Tom Robertson said:


> There will be a couple other ways to see 1080p. XstreamHD, delivering content via satellite, will be 1080p for most content.


Correct, Tom, and add Vudu to that list.


----------



## P Smith

I would not recommend to buy 720p TV sets these days. Only 1080p !


----------



## Tom Robertson

P Smith said:


> I would not recommend to buy 720p TV sets these days. Only 1080p !


Well, if you're buying a 15" one as a portable, then maybe. 

Someday, I'm going to need to replace my 65" as it is component only (and only has 1 1080i input.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew

P Smith said:


> I would not recommend to buy 720p TV sets these days. Only 1080p !


Depends on who's buying it.


----------



## P Smith

For retired ppl it goes same way. Millionaires don't asking advises of the kind so far.


----------



## spartanstew

P Smith said:


> For retired ppl it goes same way. Millionaires don't asking advises of the kind so far.


Can someone translate this for me, please?


----------



## Thaedron

For me the question isn't whether you have a PS/3 or Blu-Ray player today, but whether you expect to have one during the useful life of the TV you are considering for purchase.


----------



## bidger

That assumes that Blu-Ray will always be the _only_ way to get 1080p content. As Tom pointed out earlier in the thread, that won't be the case.


----------



## Cholly

P Smith said:


> I would not recommend to buy 720p TV sets these days. Only 1080p !


Why not? It is questionable whether the difference between 720 and 1080 is really noticeable to most people on sets under 55 inches. Since broadcasting in 1080p is not currently possible, the only people who will have any need for 1080p receivers are, as noted before, people with Blu-ray players and a few special services.


----------



## P Smith

Sorry, but you miss whole discussion in the thread.


----------



## Cholly

P Smith said:


> Sorry, but you miss whole discussion in the thread.


Excuse me?  Reread Nick's original post. I was merely echoing what was said in it. If someone is buying a 42 inch or smaller TV and has no plans for PS3/Blu-ray, and isn't hooked up to Vudu or XStreamHD, and is not using the receiver as a computer monitor, there isn't any real benefit in spending the extra money for 1080p. :nono:


----------



## spartanstew

Cholly said:


> Why not? It is questionable whether the difference between 720 and 1080 is really noticeable to most people on sets under 55 inches. Since broadcasting in 1080p is not currently possible, the only people who will have any need for 1080p receivers are, as noted before, people with Blu-ray players and a few special services.


Exactly right.

My father (71 years old) and father-in-law (67 years old) are 2 of the people that have recently come to me for TV buying advice. Neither one of them will ever have Blu-Ray (or vudu or anything else like that). Having them buy a 720p set was a no-brainer as it saved them several hundred dollars (almost $1000) and from their seating distance of 10'+, a 46" 1080p wouldn't make a difference anyway.


----------



## Davenlr

Problem isn't whether to buy a 1080p but whether to buy a monitor with 1920 x 1080 pixels. Regardless whether its interlaced or progressive, a 720p display is going to downres a 1080i signal. If the display size vs view distance is within the "1080" area or higher, a 1080 display (i or p) would be a better choice IMHO.


----------



## HIPAR

The principal argument of the never ending 1080 i vs p issue is the motion induced misalignment between the odd and even frames. OK, that's a valid argument but is that argument germane with modern digital technology?

Here's how I would design an HD camera today. I would store the entire frame in digital memory with one exposure and then read out the odd and even fields from the memory. Problem solved at the camera. 

--- CHAS


----------



## gfrang

The only difference between 1080i and p is p will accept a progressive signal all flat panel tv's are progressive if fed a interlaced signal they will convert it to progressive by line doubling,not as good as a true progressive source. Whit the price of tv's coming down why not go all the way. Only two choices left now 720p or 1080p. Also all flat panels will only display in their native resolution so if you buy a 1080p and are watching a 480i or 720p souse it will up convert it to 1080p. So its better to up convert than to down convert like watching a 1080i program on a720p tv.


----------



## cartrivision

ebaltz said:


> As a reminder, the only way you will see 1080p is from a Blu-ray movie (or your own 1080p recording) or a 1080p video game. There are NO broadcast/cable/sat channels that broadcast in 1080p.


But a properly deinterlaced 1080i transmission of a 24fps film would be no different than if it had been transmitted in 1080p. Obviously, you only need 24 full video frames per second to encode 24fps film source, and 1080i is capable of reproducing 30 full video frames per second (60 half frames or fields per second).

1080p provides no added benefit over 1080i for 95% of the material that is available on Blu-ray in 1080p, so in most cases, the advantage of Blu-ray over the1080i broadcasts of the same material is the greater bitrate allocated for the Blu-ray's MPEG encoding , not the fact that it's in 1080p.


----------



## P Smith

It doesn't seems to be wise do a stop a progress on TV sets. 
Ppl with 720p sets will be in minority in a few years.


----------



## Cholly

P Smith said:


> It doesn't seems to be wise do a stop a progress on TV sets.
> Ppl with 720p sets will be in minority in a few years.


Partly true. It will take more than a few years, however -- given the projected life of flat panel TV's currently in use plus the number yet to be purchased. Also, as previously pointed out, there is nothing to be gained in 1080p on smaller screens (42: and smaller). I would not be surprised to see these sets to continue to be 720p.


----------



## P Smith

Yes, there is a good gain in quality of 1080p 'small' monitor like someone used Dell 24FPW on his desk while doing some SW development or surfing Internet.


----------



## Geronimo

HIPAR said:


> It won't be too long before the argument is moot. Most of sets at the local Best Buy that are 32 in or bigger are 1080p models. I haven't seen anything smaller than 32 in with more than 768 rows of pixels. That's probably due to manufacturing limitations governing smaller screens.
> 
> --- CHAS


At my best Buy I see amybe one or two 32 inch 1080p sets. Almost all of them at that size are 720p and at 37 inches it is mixed. after that most---but not all are 1080p.

In fact if you look at BestBuy.com you set 76 hiots for 720p TVs and about twice as maby for 1080ps. 1080p is becoming more common but even the well thought of mid range makers like Sony still seem to amke 720p sets. they are still out there.


----------



## gfrang

I have a 32in 720p and a 40in 1080p tv and i can't tell a bit of difference in pq between the two. They say in a 720p tv you will loose a little detail well a human hair measures .0025in and if i can see single hair out of place on people's head on both tv's how much detail do you need? But in larger tv like over 50in i would go 1080p.


----------



## smiddy

Is 1080p worth it? Asking me directly I'd say no, not for me. 1080i works very well to me and my visual perceptions are going as I get older too. I do however intend to buy Blu Ray, but I will use it at 1080i, since my pockets are not deep enough to replace my Sharp projector for my theater room yet. To which I put together using the size/seat distance method for the average human. 

I do think that at a certain point once 1080p becomes the standard with every type of set that it won't be your best value. Once that occurs, due to people who don't realistically be objective with their criteria and just purchase to have whatever the latest kewlness factor is available, it will then be the best value.


----------



## dishman1999

Tom Robertson said:


> There will be a couple other ways to see 1080p. XstreamHD, delivering content via satellite, will be 1080p for most content.
> 
> Also some internet downloads are/will be 1080p as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


so no sports in 1080p that why it's not on the 722 VIP box?


----------



## machavez00

What format are the ESPN 3D sports broadcasts?

My 46" Sammy 720p DLP died (color wheel) and was replaced by an 1080p LG 47LV5500 LED. I paid less than half of what the Sammy cost for the LG, and a Toshiba Bluray player was was thrown in as well.


----------



## HoTat2

machavez00 said:


> What format are the ESPN 3D sports broadcasts ...


DIRECTV uses the 720p side-by-side (SbS) 3D format. Effectively this results in 640 x 720 image resolution for each eye.


----------

